# Vanilla Bean Ice Cream



## Ricky (25/8/17)

Hi guys, im new to diy scene... Found this recipe i like but it has sweetener and vanilla bean ice cream... Heard that vanilla bean is sweet on its own... Is it necessary for the sweetener as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (25/8/17)

FW VBIC is apparently very sweet, TFA and Cap less so. Sweetener isn't just used to sweeten, it can also help to make fruit flavours pop and prevent fading somewhat. I don't have a sweet tooth so I tend to reduce sweetener, particularly in Wayne's recipes as he likes his juices sweeter. But I'll usually just reduce rather than leaving it out entirely. It can help a recipe a lot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ricky (25/8/17)

RichJB said:


> FW VBIC is apparently very sweet, TFA and Cap less so. Sweetener isn't just used to sweeten, it can also help to make fruit flavours pop and prevent fading somewhat. I don't have a sweet tooth so I tend to reduce sweetener, particularly in Wayne's recipes as he likes his juices sweeter. But I'll usually just reduce rather than leaving it out entirely. It can help a recipe a lot.


Thanks for the feedback... Was planning to use the TFA VBIC... As the recipe states...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/8/17)

I totally agree with @RichJB. Point us to the recipe @Ricky and we might be of further assistance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricky (25/8/17)

Strawberry waffle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (25/8/17)

Straight out of the toaster clone?looks like something i have seen before.Think that will vape yum yum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/8/17)

Ricky said:


> Strawberry waffle



1% sweetner is not very high but as @RichJB said if you worried about being too sweet for your taste buds use 0.5% sweetner and you can always add another 0.5% aftet if need be once you have tasted your concoction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (25/8/17)

Ah, thank you for posting the recipe. I agree with @Clouds4Days above. Lots of sweet stuff in there. For my personal taste I would have started with 0.25 % sweetener and upped it afterwards, if required.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The_Ice (26/8/17)

Looks yummy

The beauty of diy: If you make a 10ml test batch and it tastes too sweet, next time you make it less sweet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

